# Geladenes Fenster schliessen



## Sanix (23. Mrz 2007)

Dies könnte eigentlich auch in den JavaScript - Bereich gehören.

Ich habe ein Servlet, welches in einem neuen Fenster aufgerufen wird und ein Excel streamt. Danach ist einfach noch ein nerviges kleines Fenster auf, welches ich brauchte um den Download zu starten. Ich würde dieses gerne automatisch schliessen, wie kann ich überprüfen, wann dieses Fenster fertig geladen ist, oder ist es irgendwie möglich, nach dem Excel - File, noch HTML Code auszugeben, welches das Fenster wieder schliessen würde?


```
//Set content type and so on
			resp.setContentType("application/vnd.ms-excel");	//Excel file
			resp.setHeader("Content-Disposition","attachment;filename=SourceReport.xls");
			//Stream excel
			OutputStream out = resp.getOutputStream();
			workbook.write(out);
			out.close();
```

HTML Code vom Servlet sieht so aus (keine Ahnung woher der kommt):

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML><HEAD>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"></HEAD>
<BODY></BODY></HTML>
```


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Ich persönlich würde das Fenster offen lassen. Wenn du es schließt verweigerst du den Usern die Möglichkeit das Excel-Sheet direkt im Browser zu betrachten und zwingst sie somit es lokal abzuspeichern.


----------



## Sanix (23. Mrz 2007)

Ich glaube da ich attachment als Content-Disposition übergebe kann man es sowieso nicht direkt im Browser anzeigen lassen. Geht bei mir jedenfalls nicht.
Und der Download ist wirklich als Download gedacht, also zum abspeichern.


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

gut, dann is das natürlich was anderes. Sry, kann dir dann da auch net helfen, bei uns werden die Dokumente immer direkt im Browser geöffnet (zumindest besteht dazu die Möglichkeit), von daher stand ich auch noch nie vor so einem Problem


----------

